# teifoc brick building



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got one of these kits and was wondering if anyone has built one


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i opened the box up and ruffley put the bricks together. Did not use any cement or glue just loosley stacked them also i did not put the roof titles on. In the pictures you will see the size of the bricks compared to the size of a nickle also the two trucks in the picture 1/24 green black 1937 ford and the 1/32 aqua 1953 chev. That should give a idea to the scale size.Or maybe not


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those bricks some sort of clay or just clay coloured plastic? Would you grout it together like a Jig Stone project?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The bricks seem to be made of a terra cotta clay pot type of material. Yes we plan to cement them together with some type of grout. Once we are finished with the building we will post some pictures.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Terra cotta, so you suspect that at least in good weather you can use it outside?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes i plan on leaving it out doors but i will spray it with a sealer first that will stop any water soaking into the bricks or at least i hope it will


----------

